# Mad Catz Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Polling Frequency issue

## A08

My Hardware is a Mad Catz R.A.T. 7 Infection (6400 DPI Version) on an Gigabyte EX38-DS4 Mainboard with  Intel 82801I (ICH9 Family) chipset...

I realized, that the mouse feels a lot slower than when running in windows or when used on a different system. Taking a peace of paper and marking the distance I have to drag the mouse I found out on slow movement speed the distance is about half as much as when I drag the mouse faster. All Acceleration/Deceleration has been disabled.

The same mouse on the same port in Windows does not show the problem - same configuration in Gentoo and other Linux Distros has this issue.

The same mouse on a different system does not have this issue (the other system tested does not use a companion [OU]HCI chip but all USB traffic is handled be ehci_hcd module.

A different Mouse capable of 1000hz polling (Razer Mamba) on the same port and system does also not show this problem.

I found out the problem is related to the mouse polling. Testing with a tool called evhz revealed that even though the polling is set to 1000hz (mousepoll=1), the mouse does not perform faster than 500hz. I ensured by checking the /sys/-file system that the polling parameter is actually set. A Razer Mamba exceeds this values. If I reduce the polling the R.A.T. behaves even worse while a Razer Mamba does not show this issue.

So tracking this issue down I can say it only occurs if the mouse is connected via uhci_hcd instead of ehci_hcd and is very particular to this mouse type.

Can anybody tell me how I can force the polling to be 1000hz regardless of what the usbhid module would try to set?

----------

